# IBC Bench Chisels the best value available right now



## Scheol (Aug 27, 2015)

I now own four of those chisels after having the privilege of attending Rob Cosman's Purple Heart seminar a few weeks ago. Its quite the upgrade from the Narex. Polishing the back took only a few minutes and they were ready to use after a few stroke on the 1000 diamond stone and 16000 Shapton Glass Stone to create the second and tertiary bevels.

Now I just need a woodturner to turn me a few custom handles…


----------



## Pancova (Jun 3, 2019)

I also was fortunate enough to attend robs course, last fall, what an amazing experience! And your spot on about the chisels, take little to no effort to get working


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice write up, thanks for sharing.

I love good socket chisels with high carbon tool steel and precision grinding.

But I use them so infrequently that I can't justify the expense.


----------



## Pancova (Jun 3, 2019)

These might actually be exactly what you want then… they aren't a socket chisel and all the styles are interchangeable. Take a look at the site, you can save some cost by buying a couple full chisels and then just buy the extra blades you want. If not in regular use the 30 seconds it takes to change them around wouldn't be a big deal. You'll end up with some phenomenal tools at a fraction of the price of the other options…


----------



## klinkman (Sep 28, 2018)

I agree with the review. I've owned a full set of IBC bench chisels for about 18 months after I read a review. I absolutely love them.

The only idea the reviewer left out is the long handle factory option. I put long a handle on my 1" chisel and use it for paring so much I just leave it on. If I want to go back to the shorter handle it takes about 15 seconds to make the swap. They are well made and hold the edge well. I simply touch them up with a few swipes on 1500 wet/dry on a flat granite stone before I put the cap back on and they are good to go. I wish every tool I had performed as well as these chisels.


----------



## woodbuster (Nov 28, 2012)

I enjoyed your review of the IBC chisels and found it informative. I would disagree about the title and conclusion that these chisels represent the best value in the market. You made no comparisons with other chisel brands other than the low-price Narex. IBC chisels are in fact at the very top of the price range of all chisel brands, including some made here in the U.S. Simply put, your satisfaction with them does not make them a superior value unless you can offer tests of other premium brands and then support your conclusion with facts. Since most of us don't have a variety of products at hand like a magazine editor might, could we agree that the IBC chisels are well made; have unique features, and are worthy of consideration of the tool buyer who has a higher than average budget for tool acquisition?


----------

